# eheim 2215 question



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

my 2215 stopped working ,, opened it up and I noticed the impeller magnet is made up of two parts.. is it supposed to be that way or did it brake?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds like the magnet may have broke. Are you sure it wasn't the shaft?


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

There are only two parts inside the 2215, the magnet, and the shaft. If your magnet is in two pieces, it broke.

Like Darkblade said, check to see if it was the shaft. I have broke shafts before and the filter doesn't work, (or works very poorly)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've had one that the impellar blade rotates freely. It broke off the base of the magnet. Not sure if you could super glue it but I went and bought a brand new impellar instead. Worked like new after that.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

no the shaft is fine .. but the magnets are worn off and broken in two along the impeller .. so evenly broken I had thought it was supposed to be that way when I first took a look


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I've bought 2215 with the white piece off from the magnet, like what Gucci says I did superglued it and it works like a charm. Unfortunately, when putting it back I've pushed the shaft the wrong way and it broke off. But at least cheaper buying the shaft than the impeller.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Not sure what the cost of the whole impeller set is but with boxing day at big als the 2215 impeller should be about 10$ cheaper. If you go to one of their bigger locations and they dont have one. You can pay today to get the sale price and then pick up when it arrives.


----------

